# pop and bang Map



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Anyone konw how to enable this map??

I have the latest V4 motorpsort rom on my car but cant see how to enable the map. I have a EcuTel lead but all i seem to be able to do is Log stuff and clear codes.

Struggling to find good info or "how to" on the net


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

To change maps press and hold the cruise control cancel button for a couple of seconds then toggle the maps with the cruise control up and down switch. The rev counter shows which map is selected. But really, you need to know which each map does and that depends on how your tuner set it up. Tuner would have to code one of the maps to have pops and bangs.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Does EcuTek V4 use the rev counter to switch maps instead of the cool gauge? I've got V4 on my car and it uses the coolant gauge to show which map is active.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah i can change maps easy enough using the Cruise. I just thought it maybe needed enables by using Ecutek.

It is litchfield mapped


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

TomS said:


> Does EcuTek V4 use the rev counter to switch maps instead of the cool gauge? I've got V4 on my car and it uses the coolant gauge to show which map is active.



mine is still the coolant gauge as well


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

TomS said:


> Does EcuTek V4 use the rev counter to switch maps instead of the cool gauge? I've got V4 on my car and it uses the coolant gauge to show which map is active.


On mine (v4) the coolant gauge goes to zero after holding cancel to show its in map change mode and the Rev counter points to which map is being selected. 

Paul, you should speak to them because it can be set up in many different ways.
For instance..mine is map 1 for 99 fuel, map 2 for 98, map 3 is pops and bangs and map 4 has rolling launch on 99 fuel.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Will have to check if mine's on V4 then if it still uses the coolant gauge and not the rev counter to change maps. Thought I had V4, will have to speak to Litcho on Monday.

paul; by default I don't think you'll have the pops n bangs map, you'll have to speak to Litcho to see if it's on your car and if not if they can send it over to you.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

tinimark said:


> On mine (v4) the coolant gauge goes to zero after holding cancel to show its in map change mode and the Rev counter points to which map is being selected.
> 
> Paul, you should speak to them because it can be set up in many different ways.
> For instance..mine is map 1 for 99 fuel, map 2 for 98, map 3 is pops and bangs and map 4 has rolling launch on 99 fuel.


Ahh, so going by that i dont have pop and bang map in my file.

1, 95. 2, 98. 3, 99. 4, 100 (99RON) with traction turned off.


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

TomS said:


> Will have to check if mine's on V4 then if it still uses the coolant gauge and not the rev counter to change maps. Thought I had V4, will have to speak to Litcho on Monday.
> 
> paul; by default I don't think you'll have the pops n bangs map, you'll have to speak to Litcho to see if it's on your car and if not if they can send it over to you.


Mine used coolant and is deffo V4 I only flashed it a few days ago and it says it in the file. I guess it can be set up in various ways as already been said


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

95 map is pops n bangs I believe
but sounds crap tbh, just dull thuds from the exhaust


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

pulsarboby said:


> 95 map is pops n bangs I believe
> but sounds crap tbh, just dull thuds from the exhaust


Mine sounds like opening the doors of hell...!:flame:


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

DanielM3 said:


> Mine sounds like opening the doors of hell...!:flame:


Same here,, love it
But not very good for the Turbos

Goldie


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

goldgtr35 said:


> Same here,, love it
> But not very good for the Turbos
> 
> Goldie


This has been my concern since getting updated to the v4 map, was assured by dan that there would be no damage to turbos. 

Would like to know the technical effects of:

pops and bangs on turbo's 
Rolling boost on turbo's and gearbox.

Regarding the op, you may only have just the v4 map, to get the pops and bangs, rolling boast etc, you'll need the motorsport version(I think that's what it's called)

Lastly, has anyone noticed, that you get p and b's on all settings, not just 95.


----------



## tinimark (Dec 3, 2012)

rfo5 said:


> This has been my concern since getting updated to the v4 map.....
> 
> Lastly, has anyone noticed, that you get p and b's on all settings, not just 95.


 I would have thought rolling boost is more kind to the drivetrain than a standard launch, if you think about it logically/mechanically because metal parts are already turning etc. I wouldn't hold boost for more than a second or two as that's bound to put unnecessary pressure somewhere along the line.

Not sure if you'd really want p&b on all maps though. From what I can gather, it's not an "optimal tune" for the car. I certainly notice a very slight hesitation to throttle response when my p&b map is on...especially when at part throttle.

I have heard reasonably loud bangs from exhaust on a GTR that def didn't have a pops map so perhaps that's what you can hear with yours?


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

tinimark said:


> I would have thought rolling boost is more kind to the drivetrain than a standard launch, if you think about it logically/mechanically because metal parts are already turning etc. I wouldn't hold boost for more than a second or two as that's bound to put unnecessary pressure somewhere along the line.
> 
> Not sure if you'd really want p&b on all maps though. From what I can gather, it's not an "optimal tune" for the car. I certainly notice a very slight hesitation to throttle response when my p&b map is on...especially when at part throttle.
> 
> I have heard reasonably loud bangs from exhaust on a GTR that def didn't have a pops map so perhaps that's what you can hear with yours?



Agreed, on launch or rolling launch, it makes sense to actiivate asap, even ian states in the accompaning paperwork, not to be on to long. 

I'am also getting poor throttle response when on the 95 map, and sometimes on the others. When last mapped by previous tuner on v2, throttle response was sharp. tuning stage, exhaust the same.

I could guess the reasons, but would be interested in a mappers viewpoint.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Paulmc, If you give me a call I'll run through the best way to get Pops and bangs working.

rfo5, If you have poor throttle response on light load in map 95 we might need to make a small change to do with the P&B maps. Call anytime and we can sort this for you.

Iain


----------



## rfo5 (Nov 10, 2011)

Will do


----------



## ben15476 (Feb 25, 2013)

P&B map makes mine run like a complete shitter, so maybe I need a small change to it as well...


----------



## paulmc (Oct 31, 2004)

Litchfield said:


> Paulmc, If you give me a call I'll run through the best way to get Pops and bangs working.
> Iain


Cool, will do.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

ben15476 said:


> P&B map makes mine run like a complete shitter, so maybe I need a small change to it as well...



Likewise at partial throttle it's very unresponsive


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

hi everyone!
im interested in the pop & bang map but just worried about any damage it might cause..
anybody had any issues with turbos or anything mechanically?

thanks


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

hi!
im interested in the pop & bang map but just worried about any damage it might cause..
anybody had any issues with turbos or anything mechanically?

thanks


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

Boss_H said:


> hi!
> im interested in the pop & bang map but just worried about any damage it might cause..
> anybody had any issues with turbos or anything mechanically?
> 
> thanks


Mine runs a treat...:flame:


----------



## Boss_H (Sep 24, 2014)

how long you been running the pops and bangs map & how often?


----------



## DanielM3 (Jul 30, 2013)

:thumbsupm replied


----------



## Oski (Mar 8, 2014)

Can this be mapped at different levels on your car? As in more extreme?

As mines will have it but not really bothered about it being really xtreme.


----------

